# Audio engineer/producer...is it a hard job for people with SA?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So I'm thinking about going away to this school to become an audio engineer. It's my biggest dream, and something I really want to do.

Anyway, has anybody done it, and is it hard communicating to musicians who are being recorded, exactly what you want them to do? I'm a very shy and quiet guy, I'm afraid that I won't have the confidence to do this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nobody has any answers for me?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I guess it must be harder than I thought, if nobody wants to answer. Oh well...maybe I'll become a professional hermit. I hear that they're hiring 24 hours a day.


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't actually done this but it's what I wanted to do in high school. But, I was worried about how I would deal with giving the musicians directions because, like you, I'm very shy and quiet. Not only that but I decided to change directions because I realized that it wasn't what I really wanted to do. I'm still confused as to what I want to do with my life at this point, but I'm thinking about doing something in broadcasting, which I've actually wanted to do since I was a kid (my father has been in radio for a very long time). I even worry about how my shyness will affect this career path.

If your absolutely sure that this is something that you really want to do, I recommend that you find a local record label or recording studio or something, and try to sit in with the engineer/producer during a recording session. I think you could learn a lot from them, and you can see how it's done. 

You can also try to find a website or webforum for people that are audio engineers or producers, and ask them about what exactly is required of you to work in the field.

I hope this helps


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Really difficult to decide. :\

At the moment, my SA is managed to the point where I can handle basic interactions. So unless I'm under pressure, I'd probably be able to handle this. It's just the thought of being under pressure, from the intensity of the courses, and then having to deal with giving musicians instructions.

I'm a musician myself, and have recorded 24 demo albums, so I'm not entirely new to the recording process. However, knowing what *I *like and what *others *will like is entirely different. I might want the bass up higher, the musicians might want it lower, etc.

It's the thought of having to involve myself in the creative process, without even writing any of the songs myself, that scares me. If I was in the band myself, I'd at least feel obligated to give my input. It's having to play the bad guy sometimes, and say "dude, what you're doing is NOT working", that terrifies me.

However, I'll give it a shot. Who knows...maybe I'll even surprise myself!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

If it's your biggest dream then I'm sure you'll be able to pull through.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

This isn't really the same as what you're talking about, but I did some production work in college radio. My main job was DJing, so I never did too much production and I quit after a short time because I found the work boring (I was a noob so I had to do public affairs shows -- only the experienced producers did the live bands). We had some pretty anti-social producers there and they did their jobs just fine. It's a bit different than being a producer for a recording because you're basically calling the shots. The band is in another room behind a glass window. They might ask for some rough adjustments or give directions on how they want a particular song to sound. But once you're on air, they have no choice in the matter. And some of the sessions I sat in on, the bands seemed to be actively avoiding the producer. Some like to sit around and BS before and after the show, though, so be ready.

Hmm, maybe you should look into joining a college station first. Even if you're not a college student, a lot of them have no problem accepting community volunteers.


----------



## chrisb3428 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm interested in what others have to say as well. OP, what school were you looking to go to for audio engineering/producing? I think I could handle the interactions w/ artists but getting through school w/o having to stand up and do a presentation is my main concern


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Audio production is a fairly...umm... social type of occupation, I think. "Social" isn't really the right word for it though...
You must learn to communicate- communication is key- and that communication begins in school. Once you are confident in your skills, you will find it easy/easier to speak up and voice your direction in a professional manner.

I've been an AE since part-way through highschool and it has been hard sometimes. You definitely have to be willing to speak up and get into detail with whomever it is you are working with-- or else the music/sound will not come out the way you want it to.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

KittyGirl has it spot on. Communication is critical with this profession. Especially when you're dealing with subjective concepts and criticizing/altering/perfecting other people's work. I think it looks really interesting though! My hearing wouldn't allow for it but wow it seems fun.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

The communication may be a big part, but it is something you love and something you will know in great detail. You may not have too much trouble talking to artist if it is to do with getting the recording right. If you think you can talk to someone and guide them with your passion then I think it could be a great thing. If you dont see yourself talking to artist about what they need to change then no. I think you have an amazing dream. Good luck with following it.


----------

